
Steve Jobs responds to iPhone tracking concerns, and accuses Google - ggordan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/apr/25/steve-jobs-responds-iphone-tracking?CMP=twt_atn
======
rkon
Typical evasive response for Jobs, identical to the "every phone has a death
grip" nonsense. Ignore your own issues and try to smear the opposition --
guess that's the only business strategy he ever learned.

Pretty sad to see such a bright guy acting so petty.

